# Ryanair cash passport



## nick468

Hi there,

Sorry if this has been mentioned somewhere before, and if it has, could you link me to the post?

I note that the new Ryanair cash passport will be required to dodge the airline's booking fees from next month.  But according to a story in the Irish Independent, customers here will be able to continue using the Mastercard Prepaid cards until Ryanair launches its Irish cash passport.

Often when I travel, I will come back via a different airport, which will mean I have to make two seperate bookings - one from Ireland, the other in sterling from the UK.  Does this mean I will be charged the £6 booking fee on the return flight, or will Ryanair be able to work out that I am based in Ireland because of the Mastercard Prepaid I use?

If anyone could enlighten me, that would be great!!

Nick


----------



## Guest105

nick468 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I note that the new Ryanair cash passport will be required to dodge the airline's booking fees from next month.
> Nick



Have you a link for this??


----------



## nick468

It is on the Independent's web site, but because I have not posted 15 messages yet, I cannot post links.

But if you google 'Ryanair cash passport ireland' you will see a story from the Irish Independent on the first page.

Look forward to hearing from you!
Nick


----------



## ClubMan

http://www.independent.ie/national-...-ryanair-debit-card-or-pay-extra-2877306.html


----------



## gowens999

My understanding is that the Ryanair credit card fees are 'optional'.  To avoid the Credit Card administration fee you must have a Mastercard Prepaid.

However these do not exempt you from the charges when booking flights originating from the UK or Italy.  In order to avoid the admin fee in this case, you require a Ryanair Cash Passport.

However you have to be UK resident (or Italian resident I presume) to apply for the Ryanair Cash Passport.

This means that you cannot avoid the optional credit card admin fee if you book a flight out of the UK and are not UK resident.  This sounds illegal/discriminatory, do you think there is any substance in this?

e.g. I want to travel to Bologna, Italy on my holidays.  I cannot get a flight from Ireland therefore I need to book a flight to London (I can avoid cc fee).  I then need to book a flight from London to Bolgona (I can not avoid this fee).  I will also need to book a flight from Bologna to London, and a return flight from London to Dublin ( I cannot avoid the fee on either of these flights).

Ryanair always defend themselves by saying the CC fees are avoidable.  Clearly in this case they are not.


----------



## moonman

i dont want  to open a new thread for this simple enquiry,  but does anyone know if they charge a credit card fee when one buys one of their samsonite hand luggage bags, i know that there is no delivery charge and they are the same amount in euro or sterling.


----------



## moonman

found out today from a friend who purchased one of their samsonite carry on cases ,that they say they will not question at the boarding gate, that there is no credit card charge or postage charge.  they are 59 euro , but they take about 8 or 9 working days to arrive . that was to an address in dublin.


----------



## Slim

gowens999 said:


> e.g. I want to travel to Bologna, Italy on my holidays. I cannot get a flight from Ireland therefore I need to book a flight to London (I can avoid cc fee). I then need to book a flight from London to Bolgona (I can not avoid this fee). I will also need to book a flight from Bologna to London, and a return flight from London to Dublin ( I cannot avoid the fee on either of these flights).


 
Are you saying you cannot (a) book flights which do not originate in Ireland and pay for them in € & (b) use the prepaid mastercard to pay for all legs of the journey in one booking from Ireland, thereby avoiding the booking fees?


----------



## moonman

does anyone have any details of ryanairs conditions for their passport debit card which they are introducing to ireland on march 1st . i cannot get any details on their website ,re uploading funds from bank accts laser cards etc .


----------



## moonman

thanks for the above info


----------



## Time

They are now available in Ireland and are compulsory to avoid fees from March 1 2012.


----------



## moonman

ive read all the details/costs of the ryanair passport but i still dont know if they are international or if they are eurozone friendly, eg, exempt from charges within the eurozone region, as per gowens query regarding dublin/ bologna   or vice versa . sometimes whe one goes away they cannot book a return as something within a business meeting or a family situation does not allow.


----------



## Time

Their card will exempt you from the admin fee for all their flights.


----------



## moonman

to cashier re post 12 above-having looked at the site today ,when one wants to buy a ryanair passport from ireland it looks like that you can only have a euro account ,also there is only 3 ways to load funds-- visa credit or debit card or maestro credit card , be careful anyone loading from a credit card will incur a fee as well as the 3 euro that ryanair charge for uploading funds . its just like getting cash from a credit card .


----------



## moreoran

I recently got a Neteller card and got a surprise when I booked a flight from Edinburgh to Dublin return and was charged the admin fee on both legs. (My son is studying in Scotland). Would I have saved one of the admin fee's if I had booked the flights seperately?
Am I now going to have the same problem if I get a Irish Ryanair Passport - I'll be charged the Admin fee on both legs because it is starting out from the UK.  Presume I would have to have a UK passport to get a UK Ryanair passport.
My son comes back about 5 or 7 times every year so I could do without these extra charges.   Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Time

You only need a UK address to get the UK version of Ryanair's card.


----------



## Slim

Time said:


> You only need a UK address to get the UK version of Ryanair's card.


 
I tried that. You also need a UK bank account, which I have, or credit card account. They also check your address by postcode, so if you're not named in the street, you may have a problem.

My understanding of this is that if you are logged on in Ireland or at last to Ryanair.ie, you will need the euro Cash Passport. Ditto for UK logging on, you will need the UK sterling cash passport.


----------



## maura

I was attempting to get a ryanair cash passport, but at the end it said to contact my visa debit card lending institution as it would not allow the transaction to go through. I got in touch with them PTSB and they said ryanair are putting the transaction through as a cash amount and not laser and they had a limit of €300 that could be transferred that way. If they were putting it through as laser it would be fine to have a higher amount. ( This may be deliberate on Ryanair's part???),  I spoke to a guy called Steve Lee in card services (cash passport Ryanair)  and he said it may have to be manually done to email cardservices@access prepaid ww.com and they would respond to my request.   I also asked about using the card in shops in another Euro currency country and he said there would be no transaction fee for that.  Did anyone get how much the fee is if you transfer an amount by visa ( not visa debit) into the account?  Also if you do phone  cash passport you need to go through the card lost or stolen option as you only get the engaged tone if you try to go through any other otption. Hope this helps someone else trying to get one of these elusive cards.


----------



## Time

PTSB do not have laser cards and Ryanair do not accept laser for anything.


----------



## maura

Time said:


> PTSB do not have laser cards and Ryanair do not accept laser for anything.


 Sorry maybe I was misunderstood, I was using a ptsb visa debit to load money onto a cash passport to get this card, but it would not allow me to put on more than €300. When I contacted the bank they said they must be trying to put it through as a cash transaction as there is a limit of €300 doing it this way.

 I know ryanair do not accept laser but when they put through a visa debit  transaction they have an option of putting it through as laser or cash and they seemingly put it through as cash, thus causing this problem

. If anyone has managed to put on more than €300 onto a new cash passport using a ptsb visa debit card i'd be interested to know. Alternatively could anyone tell me how much it would cost to transfer the money using a regular visa card? thanks M.


----------



## Time

Where are you getting laser from?

They have the option to put it through as a debit or cash. Laser does not enter the equation anywhere.

Anyways it seems they won't accept visa debit for funding.  Their loss.


----------



## maura

You must be right "Time" its just what ptsb said to me earlier, maybe they guy I spoke to was getting mixed up himself. It makes total sense for the choice to be either debit or cash, then cash passport obviously choose cash as they know banks may have a cash limit, so people will top up more often. 

Does anyone know the fee to transfer money from a normal visa card to a ryanair cash passport card?


----------



## Time

You will be hit for their cash advance fee and interest form the day of the transaction.


----------



## moonman

would the following be a solution to mauras problem and maybe others .  say one wanted to load 700euro on to a ryanair passport , when its coming to the end of the paying date of her credit card to put the 700 in credit to the credit card and then the load the money  to the passport . that way she will not incur any credit card interest charge she would only pay the 3 euro loading fee.


----------



## maura

Would that date be just before the statement is issued or just before the date you have to pay?. Usually just pay bill when it arrives in the post so I can forget about it.


----------



## elcato

> You will be hit for their cash advance fee and interest form the day of the transaction.


 Is this a fact or are you assuming cos the guy in PTSB stated that it was a cash transaction ?


----------



## Time

If the company process it as a cash advance this will happen. If they say it is a standard purchase it won't. 

Only the crowd that issue the cash passport will tell you this.


----------



## moonman

maura i pay my cc bill by direct debit so its easier to predict when to lodge money to my cc in advance so i can easily transfer to a ryanair passport.  it usually occours with me on or around the 15th to 17th of the month.


----------



## maura

Thanks moonman, must look into this option. M


----------



## Snoopy21

Interested to hear you can get the Ryanair cash passport in Ireland, any tips on how? 
I've just tried on their website and you definitely have to be a Uk resident with valid address.


----------



## Armada

Are you using the Irish site?

Here is a link.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Chas

Does the Irish version of the Ryanair Cash Passport incur any Irish Taxes for owning the card as are imposed for other debit and credit cards by the Irish Revenue?

Also - It is very important that you log onto the correct site either www.ryanair.co.uk or www.ryanair.ie and DO NOT use the default http://www.ryanair.com/en. 

This gets a little complicated so bear with me.. if you use favourites (or any other method) to select http://www.ryanair.com/en it will default to either www.ryanair.co.uk or www.ryanair.ie depending which of these you were logged in to when you created the favourite. This has no impact on how you use the ryanair site until you come to pay.

Make sure you type www.ryanair.co.uk if you have a UK based cash passport and type www.ryanair.ie if you have an Irish cash passport.

I know this because I was using a Sterling Prepaid MasterCard last year and for a few transactions I was being charged in Euros, and as a result charged an additional fee for "foreign currency transaction" for flights between Derry and Glasgow (thats right internal UK flights). I chased this with the card issuer and eventually realised why and made sure I logged into ryanair using www.ryanair.co.uk - be aware!!!!


----------



## moonman

TIME re your post no 32, i have been in touch via email with the people who issue the cash passports and i have asked them if it is a cash withdrawl, or purchase when one loads a cash passport.  they told me that i must ask my credit card company. i have now done that (mastercard) i  will let you know the answer as soon as i hear from them.


----------



## maura

Just been onto to tesco visa and they consider loading money on to a cash passport as a purchase so that's good news. This was double checked with a manager.


----------



## moonman

ive just been on to aib for my mastercard enquiry and i have been told that it would be considered a cash transaction with a charge of 1'5% . i also asked if i loaded say 700 on to my mastercard c c , and transferred the 700 to a cash passport would there be  a charge and she said no , provided i did no buy anything in between putting the money  on and transferring the money out. in other words if i put the money on and  the the wife was in the shops and say bought something for 100 i would be charged 1.5%of 100 until i clear the cc bill plus the 3 euro that ryanair charge.


----------



## moonman

maura tesco costs money to put money on the card and then ryanair costs money to transfer funds to the passport . i was talking to a relative of mine today and he has a visa debit card from ptsb, and he can withdraw 700 from the atms so i think he would be able to transfer that amount to a passport . i dont have an acct with ptsb but i would be interested in finding out the rules with their visa debit card . the person i was talking to today has his salary paid into an acct there so he would be in the black all the time


----------



## maura

Moonman, I got more worried after reading your post so I triple checked with tesco visa and you are right they were adding daily interest onto amount loaded. I was about to put in a complaint but the girl said she would stop it because I told her I was advised incorrectly the other day. Why is nothing ever simple!!


----------



## Stronge

*Prepaid cards and Ryanair's Cash Passport*

There was a very good piece on last Sunday 's Times by Niall Brady. I was not able to set up a link so here is the jist of what I read!

1. €2.50 per year Stamp Duty, or €5 if you use it at ATMs as well as for purchases.
2. The card costs €10.00 which Ryanair returns as a voucher to be redeemed against a future flight.
3. The minimum top-up is €175 and it costs €3 each time you load the card. Funds can be transferred from your current a/c or credit card caccount.
4. There is a monthly fee of €3 if the card isn't used for 6 months. (Am not sure if this €3 is payable for every month after the initial six months that there is no activity but I feel myself that it is €3 per month)
5. "If the fee exceeds the value on the card, there is a negative balance fee of €15."
Hope this helps! I have not made up my mind if I will get one yet.  I really had a very good deal with my Neteller Card no charges at all!!


----------



## moonman

stronge i had a great deal with moneybookers but everything is gone except visa debit -- visa credit --- and mastercard credit cards. i have a problem trying to get a ryanair passport i have a ptsb visa debit card and try as i may it will not allow me to purchase one ..  my acct has plenty in it my passport is valid until 2016   , i have been in touch with irish permanent and the have told me i can withdraw 700 in one day maximun and there is no limit to the number of visits i make per day to the atms as long as the daily total doesnt exceed 700 , they have also told me i can make a purchase of an item up to 1500 per day with a total maximum of 2500. i checked this out just in case i was looking to spend too much when i had my 1st refusal ,. it goes right through the procedure even saying we will send an emailand when i go to finish it says we cannot proceed with your request anyone have any experiance of the passport situation . its getting frustrating at this stage i have made 5 attempts without any success.


----------



## delicate

Ryanair do let you use laser but you have to pay the €6 each way card fee.  I wanted to get the cash passport as I fly a lot but as I am British, even tho I've been resident here for 12 years I can't apply!


----------



## serotoninsid

Stronge said:


> There was a very good piece on last Sunday 's Times by Niall Brady. I was not able to set up a link so here is the jist of what I read!
> 
> 1. €2.50 per year Stamp Duty, or €5 if you use it at ATMs as well as for purchases.
> 2. The card costs €10.00 which Ryanair returns as a voucher to be redeemed against a future flight.
> 3. The minimum top-up is €175 and it costs €3 each time you load the card. Funds can be transferred from your current a/c or credit card caccount.
> 4. There is a monthly fee of €3 if the card isn't used for 6 months. (Am not sure if this €3 is payable for every month after the initial six months that there is no activity but I feel myself that it is €3 per month)
> 5. "If the fee exceeds the value on the card, there is a negative balance fee of €15."
> Hope this helps! I have not made up my mind if I will get one yet.  I really had a very good deal with my Neteller Card no charges at all!!




Sheesh, surely this makes the whole thing completely uneconomic except for the most frequent of flyers - and even then, they have to be very careful (particularly with point 5 above).....


----------



## TheShark

As Ryanair's Cash Passport is only available in four countries (Irerland , Italy , Germany , UK) at present would it be possible to make a booking using a prepaid Mastercard on another euro Ryanair site? www.ryanair.com/fi springs to mind as the Finnish site is in english.


----------



## Time

No. The problem is the fee is applied to where the flight originates not where it is booked from.


----------



## moonman

stronge  --do you mean when you say the passport can be loaded from a current account a visa debit card.


----------



## elcato

> I think the best thing for infrequent flyers to do is get together with a  group of friends/relatives and buy one card then pay the person who  topped up whenever a flight needs to be booked and paid for.


I thought of this but I'm guessing only the person who's name is on the card gets the 6 euro off for the flight. Otherwise one person could buy among loads and just hand it about which I'd say Ryanair have already sussed out.


----------



## elcato

> Ryanair do let you use laser but you have to pay the €6 each way card  fee.  I wanted to get the cash passport as I fly a lot but as I am  British, even tho I've been resident here for 12 years I can't apply


Are you sure you are applying from the Irish site ? Do they ask your nationality and base which card you get based on that ? I suppose one roundabout way would be to book the return leg and then hope you know when you're going to travel again.


----------



## Stronge

I have not applied for this card so I am not speaking from personal experience I was quoting what was on the Sunday Times on the Best Buy page of last Sunday. However, when I had a neteller card I just transferrred the funds from my Bank of Ireland current account on line, so I had assumed you could do it the same way with the Ryan air Cash Passport. When I had my neteller card I often booked flights for other family members using the card which was in my sole name. 
I am not sure how many flights you would need to take per year to make it worth the hassle of ensuring you have sufficient in the account and also that you do not let the account become inactive for more than 6 months. Sometimes I find I could book three or four flight very quickly and then not book any for months! The jury is still out for me on this one!!


----------



## moonman

ive applied for a ryanair passport about 6 times 100% unsuucessful , as ive said  elsewhere  my  ptsb   acct is healthy  my passport is well in date , the only thing is im wondering  is  if the ptsb visa debit cards originate from uk , as i think tsb were originally british.  ive emailed them with that question i am awaiting a reply.


----------



## paddy19

First, use the Chrome Browser. Firefox does not work and IE just hangs for me.
One problem you might have is the need for a valid home land line.
I'm not sure how they check the validity!
I used a UPC land line number and it worked fine.
Not sure about a Skype land line number.

Also I think the MRC number does not include the last digit, the one after all the chevrons.


----------



## moonman

paddy 19 -- one needs to put in the last digit after the chevrons . i have since bought a ryanair passport   with my mastercard credit card.  the only reason that i wanted to buy it with my debit card from ptsb was i did not want to pay the a 1,5% cash transaction fee . i rang mastercard and they said they didnt think it would be cosidered one . i then went to the bank and they said the same so i am hoping for the best i will find out around 10th of march i will put the result up here .


----------



## carrigjoe

*Ryanair prepaid card*

My first post out of sheer frustration in trying to get a Ryanair Prepaid card on line. I had used a Moneybookers Card up unitl they pulled the rug from under that one. Then I tried to get one of the new card on line, I have been going round and round in circles getting a message 'we cannot process your application at the time'. I rang the 1800  number and when I eventually got to speak to a human being they were no help either. I am using Internet Explorer and a Via Credit Card which is on their list. I sent an e-mail to Ryanair and no reply so far. Has anyone cracked the mystery of how to get a card and not pay the admin fees?????


----------



## moonman

carrigjoe and cashier ,,,, i hope this helps you if it does let the forum know for others benefit.  i decided to buy one with a mastercard credit card after being assured  by allied irish bank that it would be treated as a purchase. when i went to purchase i recieved a message similar to yourselves , so i rang mastercard here in dublin , and they informed me that they blocked it because it was an unuasually large purchase for me.  they also told me that i was 3rd in line to be phoned and asked about the purchase they also asked me if i wanted to go ahead with the transaction and i said yes , they said wait 5 minutes and retry which i did successfully. .


----------



## Bronte

Stronge said:


> 1. €2.50 per year Stamp Duty, or €5 if you use it at ATMs as well as for purchases.
> 2. The card costs €10.00 which Ryanair returns as a voucher to be redeemed against a future flight.
> 3. The minimum top-up is €175 and it costs €3 each time you load the card. Funds can be transferred from your current a/c or credit card caccount.
> 4. There is a monthly fee of €3 if the card isn't used for 6 months. (Am not sure if this €3 is payable for every month after the initial six months that there is no activity but I feel myself that it is €3 per month)
> 5. "If the fee exceeds the value on the card, there is a negative balance fee of €15."
> Hope this helps! I have not made up my mind if I will get one yet. I really had a very good deal with my Neteller Card no charges at all!!


 
Is the card €10 a one off charge or annual.  Can it go up.  Ditto the €3 current charge for top ups.  Why oh why do I think that all these charges will change (ever upwards) once enough people have subscribed.  This screams at me don't buy.


----------



## Time

With the charges it won't be cost effective for ordinary people to use. Easier just to pay the fees if only booking the occasional flight.

Which I think was Ryanair's plan all along.


----------



## moonman

yes bronte the inactivity fee is a monthly one of 3 euro which clocks in after 6 months if not used ,but if say a booking for 6 people the saving on fees would be 72 euro the penalty would for 6 months would be only 18 euros.  regarding the fees for loading the cards etc i dont think they are set by ryanair the card is issued by a company called r raphael and sons under licence from mastercard.


----------



## CharlieR

Bronte said:


> Is the card €10 a one off charge or annual.  Can it go up.  Ditto the €3 current charge for top ups.  Why oh why do I think that all these charges will change (ever upwards) once enough people have subscribed.  This screams at me don't buy.



Why are they charging us 3 euro to load but the british card is free to reload?

Also the price of flights has risen dramatically over the last 2 years and Aer Linus may be coming close to his prices. 

Last year I was flying for 32euro a week rtn with the odd one being expensive due to holidays and coming home on sat am for 3.98euro all in and the year before between 12 to 21 euro return per week. This year I am looking at 100 euro a week return.

Thought we were in a recession?????


----------



## CHarper

I heard on the news last week that there is a law coming in this year (brought forward from Oct '13) that will make the €6 booking fee illegal so people might as well wait instead of getting the card. Ryanair are only hoping to make up losses from this with their new card.

With the inactivity fee, why not load it with a €1000 or whatever amount so getting the most of the loading fee and can you not use the card for grocery shopping during the inactivity period (winter months) ??


----------



## serotoninsid

CHarper said:


> I heard on the news last week that there is a law coming in this year (brought forward from Oct '13) that will make the €6 booking fee illegal so people might as well wait instead of getting the card. Ryanair are only hoping to make up losses from this with their new card.


Delighted to hear that.  This nonsense should have been tackled years ago.


----------



## Gervan

Ryanair have already said the decision doesn't affect them, as they charge an "admin" fee rather than a fee for booking with a card.

Personally I am astonished at the lengths people are going to, to still travel with Ryanair. I have flown with them many times, but not for a while. There is a limit to what I will put up with, and they passed my limit months ago. Like others, I have moved to Aer Lingus with a sigh of relief. 
AL also charge €6 in booking fee, and for those of us in Ireland there is no escape at all (not even the pretend escape Ry offer) but I look at the overall price and service.


----------



## Time

They can say what they like, dress it up any way you like it is still a charge for using a card.

You can avoid the charge with AL if you can find a Visa Electron card. Which I happen to have one.


----------



## moonman

time   -- how does one get a visa electron in ireland, is it necessary to have a sterling account ? .


----------



## Slim

moonman said:


> time -- how does one get a visa electron in ireland, is it necessary to have a sterling account ? .


 
It doesn't look like we can, see here..http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1226702#post1226702.


----------



## deeheg

*Cant buy the card???*

I have made 3 attempts today to buy the card, it lets me fill in all details and bank info, and at the very end says cant do it today, I did get rid of pop up blockers etc etc, but so frustrating, I need to book few flights in the next few weeks, when I rang i went all around the world and then it cuts you off, any suggestions


----------



## martinp

*I don't generally like knocking ryanair....*

.. the bottom line is it is now possible to travel for a small fraction of the price it used to be.  They aren't a charity, though and yes it is annoying when I have to dash to London with less than 3 weeks notice and the cost ends up being *what it used to be*.  I recently got a flight to Birmingham at 2 weeks notice for 40 quid.  Compare that with the current day return rail fare from Naas to Dublin city centre (18 quid). And the 40 quid included the €6 each way. You just have to be mindful of what part of the travel experience is important.  About the only truly annoying thing has been the "Tadadadada aren't we fantastic we landed on time" thing.

But this is really annoying and IMO must be illegal.  Let me quote from the card services folk (note: not strictly RA but an affiliate):

<Quote>
[FONT=&quot]At  present we are only accepting applications made online from Irish  residents holding an Irish passport. In order to comply with anti-money  laundering regulations we are required to verify  your identity and your residential address prior to processing an  order, our systems can currently only accept Irish passports as a valid  form of identity.
</Quote>

So as a UK passport holder resident in Ireland I am barred from purchasing goods within the EU area that are available to Irish passport holders, only because of the inability of the provider to process a valid EU passport  That *must* surely be contrary to some EU principle somewhere.


[/FONT]


----------



## Time

It is. The problem is that Ryanair will lawyer up to defeat any claims brought against it.


----------



## deeheg

Can I just ask has anyone been successful in getting an irish ryanair passport? its impossible the site keeps going??


----------



## Homer

I have a Visa Electron card that I got with my Portuguese bank account, but I was unable to use it on Ryanair.  I might try again next time I'm booking a flight to see if there's been any change.


----------



## deeheg

HI all, got through to cash passport , irish can now do the offline application since yesterday, sothats the way to go!!


----------



## korpy

I was trying to get a cash passport with Ryanair but wasn't successful. They are asking for a landline phone number which I don't have. Could you register if you don’t have a landline phone? Any suggestions?


----------



## knealecat

Has anybody had any luck reloading there cash passport, i keep getting message that my details are incorrect. (and to phone helpline)

Tried phoning the helpline and gave up after waiting for 1 hour.


----------



## deeheg

you probably have this sorted, but you have to do  it via your bank and put your card details in the reference box, its free but takes about 4 days, under international transfers , pain in the neck!!


----------



## knealecat

Finally loaded card, you can do it via the internet. just make sure you go onto to irsh site and not the uk one.


----------



## Requestman

Can anyone tell me when they loaded the Ryanair cash passport with their credit card ? Were they charged as a cash advance?? Thanks


----------



## moonman

Requestman ,  i loaded a ryanair passport from a mastercard credit card and i was NOT charged as a cash advance . but  that was around feb/march time , i hope things have not changed. i think your best bet would be to ring your credit card company and ask them , im sure they will at this stage have had a lot of similar enquries and they will have the answer at the tip of their tongue.when you get an answer let the forum know as it may be of value to other forum members. best of luck to you.


----------



## BUBSY

I was charged a cash advance fee. I had not even thought that I might be. Will know better next time and try and do a bank transfer.
Also when trying to set up the cash passport initially I failed on umpteen occasions. I was using a tesco credit card. Then I tried with an mbna card and it worked first time.
I must say that the card works really well.  Have booked 4 flights since I got it so thats 24e saved and the 10e voucher covered the cost of the card.


----------



## moonman

busby ,,, when i bought mine i used a mastercard credit issued through aib , i loaded money on to it and paid the initial sum and i was not charged . i have since put more money on to it and there was no charge. i went to the bank and was assured that there would be no charge. what credit card were you charged on.


----------



## BUBSY

Moonman, it was an mbna credit card. My own fault I think as I did not load it beforehand. Did not realise it would be treated as a cash advance.


----------



## BUBSY

to continue the saga.  I loaded up the mbna credit card and waited 10 days to be sure it was in the account.  I then transferred the money to Ryanair cash passport and to my surprise I was still charged a 'cash advance fee'! Have sent a message to Mbna to query it.


----------



## Time

A cash advance is a cash advance regardless of the balance of the card. MBNA won't back down.


----------



## moonman

time as i said in post 85 above, . when i bought the card i used an AIB mastercard, i bought the card 10euro and at the same time put a few hundred euro on it as i was booking family holiday flights around that time.  i was not charged a cash advance. i would like to hear from some people on the forum of their experiances when loading the ryanair cashpassport from  different credit cards. i think debit cards are different . as most readers of this thread it probably know it says on the site that there are only 2 ways to load a cashpassport, visa debit and visa credit cards


----------



## jt_dublin

Looks like the Ryanair Cash Passport will not give you any advantage from Feb 1st 2013.  The 6 euro each way admin charge is going to be included in the price and paying with any debit card will mean you wont have to pay the new 2 percent credit card charge.

[broken link removed]


----------



## moonman

yes jt dublin,   it looks that way until they do their sums, and realise that the vast majority of their customers have debit cards. it will have a serious effect on their revenue and they will come up with something else. by law they only have to have one source of free on line booking method , hence electron which aer lingus use. which is virtually impossible for anyone  in ireland to aquire. if booking aer lingus from u,s,a ,they dont have a credit card charge as far as i know. they must have different laws on this.


----------



## moonman

ryanair have now stopped deducting the 6 euro per person , per flight admin fee with their cash passport , so it now only a debit card. they charge the fee no matter what one uses.


----------



## moonman

ryanair have stopped the concession of charging the 6euro per flight per person if one had a cashpassport , they now have included it as part of their fare . the cashpassport is now just a debit card.


----------



## moonman

jt_dublin said:


> Looks like the Ryanair Cash Passport will not give you any advantage from Feb 1st 2013. The 6 euro each way admin charge is going to be included in the price and paying with any debit card will mean you wont have to pay the new 2 percent credit card charge.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 the other day when i looked at the ryainair, site i decided to look at their faq's.  i read that if one booked with a cashpassport they would avoid the 6 euro charge, and as your post says i assumed it was gone as it was past the 1st feb.  i emailed them and asked them the obvious question and lo and behold they confirmed the finishing dates for ireland- germany-and spain they have different finishing dates , because of contractural reasons.  this evening they sent me an email with their latest offers and in the ad it states that if one uses a cashpassport they will avoid the charges etc.  i have since looked at their website and it says the same about avoiding the 6 euro charge. on their site in the news section they also announced that they carried 50 thousand less passangers in january 2013 than this time last year, i am wondering are the two things connected or is oleary getting the wind up.


----------

